# الـمـفـاجــأة ، لا زالت في مصر طائرتين حلوان 300 نطالب بالمحافظة عليهما كتراث قومي



## يحي الشاعر (1 ديسمبر 2009)

[SIZE=×4]الــمـــــــفـــــــــاجـــئـــــــــات 


لا زالت طائرتين حلوان 300 الطراز 2 والطراز 3 موجودتين في " مصر" 


نطالب بالمحافظة علييها كــ "تراث قومي" وعدم التصرف فيهم أو إهدائهما لأي دولة مهما كانت ... 
ونطالب عرضهما في المتحف العسكري (البانوراما) ​




قبل أن أنشر موضوعي الرئيسي ، عن صناعة الطائرات المصرية المقاتلة
بمساعدة العلماء النمساويين والألمان .. تحت إشراف بروفسور براندتر ..ز وقبل أن لأنشر بقية التفاصيل المطولة ... في موضوع 

إسرائيل منعت مصر من تطوير صواريخ متقدمة وإنتاج الطائرة المــصريـة المقاتلة النفاثة حـلوان 300 ​ 
بما فيه من صور ووثائق ... وسأختمه بمفاجأة للجميع ..... 

سأبدا من النهاية ... بموضوع مستقل ... نظرا لأهميته ... مطالبا المحافظة علي تراث قومي أخشي أن يضيع ، مثلما ضاعت الطائرة الأولي وأهديت إلي ألمانيا 

أطالب بإحترام كفاءاتنا وتراثنا القومي والدليل علي كفاءة مهندسينا المصريين ... وكيف أن "المهندسين المصريين" قادرين علي مواجهة التحدي التقني ....

كما سأتطرق أيضا في الموضوع أعلاه إلي صناعةالصواريخ المصرية ... وإلي الدور الذذي لعبه الجاسوس الإسرائيلي "لوتز" .... ومراسلات البريد "المنفجرة" التي أخافت العلماء الألمان والنمساويين ... ليغادروا مصر ....

صلب الموضوع ونتيحته ..... 

قامت مصر بإعدادا ثلاث طائرات (طرازات مختلفة) .... علاوة علي طائرة رابعة
لم يوضع فيها محرك .... وكانت للإختبارات المعملية 

وقد صلت مصر في "تطورها" إلي تحضير الطائرة "الثالثة" إلي مستوي "الإستعدادي ، للإنتاج الصناعي" ....

أولا : حلوان 200 (طراز 001) ... وهي الطائرة الموجودة في ألمانيا والتي طارت

ثانيا : حلوان 200 (طراز 002) ... وهي الطائرة التي تعدت بها سرعة الصوت .. ولا زالت توجد في "مصر" 

ثانيا : حلوان 200 (طراز 003) ... وهي الطائرة التي تعدت بها ضعف سرعة الصوت .. واالني وصلت لمرحلة ال‘داد للإنتج الضناعي ..... ولا زالت أيضا موجودة في "مصر" 



ونطالب بالمحافظة علييها كــ "تراث قومي" وعدم التصرف فيهم أو إهدائهما لأي دولة مهما كانت ... ونطالب عرضهما في المتحف العسكري (البانوراما)​

كما أن هناك مفاجأة ضخمة ... سأنشرها في وقتها ، عن "الطائرة" هاينكل ، التي كانت "وما زالت موجودة في هانجار مصانع حلوان" ، والتي أدت إلي هلع "الإتحاد السزفييتي ، وعدم تقديم أي مساعدات تقنية لمصر ، لمنعها من تطوير صناعة الطائرات المقاتلة الحديثة والمتقدمة في مصر" 

قبل أن أدخل في التفاصيل ال,لي عن المقاتلة حلوان ، وتسهيلا ، لكي يفهم القاريء الفرق بين هذه الطائرات ، أضع أمامكم صورة من كل الطراز الأول ... الذي طار فعلا .... والطائرة الثالثة التي أصبحت معدة ، للإنتاج الصناعي ... وألفت النظر إلي مدخلي "الهواء" في كل منهما ..... 

فيلاحظ ، أن حلوان (الطراز الأول) كان مدخلي الهواء مفتوحين ، بينما (حلوان 3 ) فقد كان أمام كل من المدخلين (كوون) بسبب السرعة كانت تصل إليها الطائرة والتي كانت التي تفوق سرعتي الصوت (2.2) بعدما أثبتت الإختبارات أنها تعدت سرعة الصوت (1.2) خلال تجارب الطيران الفعلي ....

كما سأنشر بعض صفحات من جداول الإختبارات ... وتوقيتها ... وموعدها .... ومدتها ....

علاوة علي ذلك أنشر أدناه ، "الكروكي" الفني للطائرات الثلاثة ، ويبين "التغييرات" التقنية والفنية التي حدثت علي كل طراز (لاحظ السهم الأحمر) 

علاوة صورة علي الطراز "المبدأي 00 " .. والذي كان طائرة بدون محرك ، تم إختبارها "طيرانا شراعيا" ... وكانت تسحبها طائرة كبيرة بمحركات ..

كما سأنشر في وقت لاحق ، صور للطائرة عندما هبطة وفتحت "البراشوت" لتقليل سرعتها ... وصور أخري نادرة .... 

كما سيتم نشر "المفاجأة" التي ستسعد كل قلب ... 

الموضوع ... لم ينتهي .. وما زلنا في البداية


إســـــــــلمي يـــا مــصـــــــر


د. يحي الشاعر


اقتباس:








*الطائرة المـــــــــصريـــة المقاتلة النفاثة .... حـــــلوان 300 .... !!!! *​




































أنقر علي الصورة لتكبيرها بشكل ضخم 








في احد العروض العسكرية










 
د. يحي الشاعر


 
[/SIZE]


----------



## يحي الشاعر (1 ديسمبر 2009)

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (1 ديسمبر 2009)

هذه هي طــائــرتنا ​ 

..... ​ 
وليقرأ من يعتز بهذا الوطن ... ما يكتبه الألمان عنها في تحقيق صحفي ضخم ، تحت عنوان ​

"الــمــعــــجـــــزة من حــلـــوان .. 
أو بمعني أصح 
.. مــعــجــزة حــلــوان"
مصر بنت طائرتها االتي تفوق سرعة الصوت ​


وليعلم من كان ولا يزال ينكرها "جهلا وعنادا" في منتدي صحراوي مصري " مجاور" أن هذه الطائرة هي حـــلوان 300​ 

سأســتــكمــل المــوضــوع ، نظــرا لعدد كبير من المفاجــآت الكبيرة​ 

إســـلـــمي يـــامــصـــــــر​



د. يحي الشاعر​ 
اقتباس:​ 


​ 

......
...........
.....​ 


​






إستكمالا للتوثيق ... وتكملة لبقية صفحات العدد الخاص بالطائرة حلوان 300​ 




الذي أصدرته جمعية المهتدسين ، فيما يلي جميع صفحات هذا العدد الخاص​ 

للأسف لا يوجد في حوزتي ، صورة مكبرة من صفحات هذا العدد ، 
وقد يتمكن أحد الأعضاء الأفاضل بتصويرهم ونشرهم هنا بشكل أكبر واضح يسهل قراءة المحتوي .... فهذه وثيقة شرف للمهندسين الميكانيكيين المصريين ​ 





وسيتم نشر عدد من الوثائق الألمانية والإنجليزية والمصرية التي تتعلق بالطائرة​ 





]



​ 


[]



​



]



​ 

]



​



]



​ 


]



​ 


]



​ 


[]



​ 

]



​ 

[



​ 



]



​ 


]



​ 


]



​ 

]



​ 


. يحي الشاعر​​


----------



## الجدى (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مهندسنا الشاعر و نرجو رفع الصور مرة أخرى


----------



## يحي الشاعر (3 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> بارك الله فيكم مهندسنا الشاعر و نرجو رفع الصور مرة أخرى


 
رفع الصور مرة أخري ، هو شيء يوجد في يد الأفضال أعضاء وعضوات الموقع 
إذ يمكن لأحدهم ، إعادة تصوير العدد الخاص بجمعية المهندسين الميكانيكيين ونشره هنا
كما يمكن أيضا للجمعية ، التفضل ، بتصوير الصفحات وإعادة نشرهم هنا .... ويمكن أيضا
أن تبدأ بادرة .. لعرض الطائرتين ... والمحافظة عليهما كتراث تقني قومي

يحاول الألمان .. والأمريكان (ومن خلفهم الأسرائيليين) الحصول علي الطراز الثالث
حيث أنه يتعدي بمحركه .. مرتين لسرعة الصوت ، علاوة علي تقنيات مناوراتية قيمة
ويكفي أن تريالمقاتلات الميراج 3 و سـاب اسويدية .. وغيرهما لنعرف قيمة هذه الطائرة
وهذين الطرازين 

إنه تراث قومي لا بد من المحافظة عليه ... وعدم تركهما يخرجان من مصر .... فهذا حق المصريين 
ووثيقة كفائة المهندسين التكنيكيين المصريين 




د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*كان في مصر طياران إختبار ، تلقا تدريبهما عام 1964 في مركز تدريب طياري الإختبار في القوات الجوية الهندية في الهند ، وهما *

*أولا : الصاغ طيار زهير شلبي ، الذي كان يتصف بقدرة فائقة ةحذي علي تقدير طياري إختبار الهند *

*ثانيا : الصاغ الطيار صبحي الطويل*


*(البروتوتايب الأول V1 ) *

*وكان أول تجربة للطائرة (البروتوتايب الأول V1 ) ، يوم 4 مارس 1964 ، بواسطة الطيار الهندي ، قابيل بهارجاوا ولمدة **إحدي عشر دقيقة "فقط" ، لإختبار المحرك ... وفعاليته ...* 
*وكانت عجلاتها ممتدة ، وهذا شيء طبيعي في طلعات الإختبار المبدئية الأولي ، حتي تتمكن من الهبوط دون تحطيم جسد الطائرة ...*
*ولم تتعدي زاوية الصعود 24 درجة مئوية *
*وقد إستعمل البراشوت لإيقافها بعد الهبوط*


*وتبع ذلك ، طلعات الطيران الإختباري الفعلي ، إعتبارا من يوم 7 مارس 1964 ... وهو اليوم الذي إلتقطت فيه الصورة للطائرة وهي تحلق بالقرب من هرم الملك زوسر في الجيزة *

*كان المحرك : *Bristol Siddeley Orpheus 703-S-10 turbojet.

*وزن المحرك : كيلوجرام 2,200 أي حوالي 2 طن ونصف *

*سرعة الطيران : ضرورة عدم تخطي سرعة الصوت بسبب مداخل الهواء المبدئية*

*الدفة الخلفية: غير مدعمة هيدروليكيا *

*تم إهداء هذه الطائرة لألمانيا ... وتم ترميمها وإصلاحها وتعرض حاليا في المتحف الألماني في شمال ميونخ Oberschleissheim *


*(البروتوتايب الثاني V2 )*

*وكان أول تجربة للطائرة لتعدي سرعة الصوت (البروتوتايب الثاني V2 ) ، يوم 22 يوليو 1965 *

*بواسطة الطيار الهندي ، قابيل بهارجاوا ولمدة إحدي عشر دقيقة "فقط" ، لإختبار المحرك ... وفعاليته ... *

*وكانت عجلاتها كما هي العادة مسحوبة في داخل الطائرة ، فقد كانت طلعة الإختبار المبدئية الأولي ، لتعدي سرعة الصوت ...*

*كان المحرك : نفس المحرك *Bristol Siddeley Orpheus 703-S-10 turbojet.

*وزن المحرك : كيلوجرام 2,200 أي حوالي 2 طن ونصف *

*سرعة الطيران : تخطي سرعة الصوت ، وتم تعديل مداخل الهواء لهذا الهدف*

*الدفة الخلفية: مدعمة هيدروليكيا لتواجه متطلبات تخطي سرعة الصوت *

السرعة التي توصل إليها : Mach 1.13.

*خطة الأنتاج : إضافة موديلات أخري خلال سنة 1965 ... لكي يبدأ الإنتاج عام 1966 *
*وتم بعد حرب 1967 ، تعديل الخطة إلي سنة 1968 بسبب التعديلات الأساسية التقنية*
*من أجل تخطي ضعف سرعة الصوت ....*

*وقد إشترك المهندس مصطفي مصطفي عبدالوهاب في هذه التعديلات بشكل كان له أثرا ونتيجة ملحوظة ، علي التوصل إلي ضعف سرعة الصوت *

*لا زالت هذه الطائرة موجودة في هانجار مصنع حلوان رقم 36*



*(البروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) المعد للإنتاج*

*مزود بالمحرك المصري الجديد للطائرة لتعدي ضعفي سرعة الصوت *
*(البروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) ، وبدأت التجارب والإختبارات إعتبارا من نوفمبر 1969 *

*بواسطة الطيار الهندي ، قابيل بهارجاوا ، لإختبار المحرك ... وفعاليته ... *

*وكانت عجلاتها كما هي العادة مسحوبة في داخل الطائرة ، فقد كانت طلعة الإختبار المبدئية الأولي ، لتعدي سرعة الصوت ...*

*كان المحرك : E-300 turbojet صناعة مصرية ... جديدة في العالم لتخطي ضعف سرعة الصوت.*

*المحرك : ما زال موجود في مصر*

*سرعة الطيران : تخطي ضعف سرعة الصوت ، وتم أيضا تعديل مداخل الهواء لهذا الهدف*

*الدفات والدفة الخلفية والجسم والأجنحة : مدعمة هيدروليكيا لتواجه متطلبات تخطي ضعف سرعة الصوت *

*السرعة التي توصل إليها : Mach 2.1*

*كانت هذه الطائرة هي الإعداد النهائي للإنتاج الصناعي *
*لا زالت هذه الطائرة موجودة في هانجار مصنع حلوان .... رقم 36 *


*وكان نشاط الموساد الإسرائيلي ... والجاسوس لوتز ... وإرسال البريد "المفخخ" والملغم بالقنابل للعلماء الألمان *

*علاوة علي المشاكل الناتجة عن "عدم التمكن من تزويد الطائرة بالعديد من الأجهزة التقنية" *
*وإحتياج مصر للمال من أجل التعويض علي ما دمرته الحرب من معدات ومصانع *

*كما أن نشاط الموساد في ألمانيا وأوربا ، لتحبيط المشروع ومنع مصر من إنتاج الطائرة ، التي كانت ستصبح أسرع طائرة مقاتلة في العالم .... *

*وأيضا أن الإتحاد السوفييتي بدأ يضغط علي مصر ، من أجل إيقاف المشروع ، حيث كانت مصر تمتلك طائرات ميج 21 ... وهو ما يتعارض مع "خطة" الروس في ريط مصر ... ويعتقد أيضا ، بسلطة ونفوذ **لليهود الذين إتساقوا مع الشيوعية وكان لهم تأثير علي قرارات "مجلس السوفييت الأعلي"* ... فلا يغيب عن البال ، أن فلاسفة الشيوعية ... هم "يهودي الديانة" .. سواء إينجلز Engels.. أو ماركس Marx أو غيرهم وأن تأثيرهم "العقائدي" كان ولا يزال أساس المبدأ الشيوعي 

فيلاحظ ، تساهلات "الإتحاد السوفييتي" وزيادة شراء مصر وتزويدها الطائرات السوفيتية من طراز ميج 21 وسوخوي وغيرهم ، بعدما تم إيقاف ذلك المشروع القومي الخطير الذي كان يبشر بمستقبل زاهر لمصر ... وكانت الدول العربية ودول العالم الثالث ، هم السوق المستقبل لها ... وهو نفس السوق الذي يهدف له (ودخله) الإتحاد السوفييتي بطائراته المعادبة ... ميج 21 وسوخوي 7 

كل ذلك أدي إلي إيقاف المشروع ....


*مواصفات المحركات و المحركات المصرية التي أنتجت للطائرة* 
​


> *E 300*
> Civil single-shaft augmented turbojet. Designed and
> developed at Helwan by German engineers as replacement for
> Rolls-Royce Orpheus in Helwan HA-300 supersonic fighter. Has
> ...




*(البروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) المعد للإنتاج*

*مزود بالمحرك المصري الجديد للطائرة لتعدي ضعفي سرعة الصوت *
*(البروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) ، وبدأت التجارب والإختبارات إعتبارا من نوفمبر 1969 *






*(البروتوتايب الأول V1 ) *

*HA-300-001*

*وكان أول تجربة للطائرة (البروتوتايب الأول V1 ) **، طلعات الطيران الإختباري الفعلي ، إعتبارا من يوم 7 مارس 1964 ... وهو اليوم الذي إلتقطت فيه الصورة للطائرة وهي تحلق بالقرب من هرم الملك زوسر في الجيزة *






​
*د. يحي الشاعر*​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (14 ديسمبر 2009)

إســلمي يـــامــصـــــــر

حـــلوان 300 





http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/7391/11259117289151854911158.jpg







http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/5644/11259117289147854811158.jpg

د. يحي الشاعر​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## alileith (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله الله الله يامصر والله عاشت ايد كل من عمل وصمم ولكن مع الأسف*

الله الله يامصر 
ولكن مع الأسف تخيلوا روسيا ما وصلت ل2ز2 ماخ الا في نهاية السبعينيات تخيلوا لو اكتمل المشروع مع الدعم كان مثلا حلوان 4000 شراح تكون ؟؟؟


----------



## يحي الشاعر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*صورة أخري للمقاتلة حلوان (البروتوتايب الثالث V3 "ضهف سرعة الصوت) *
*وهي المرحلة النهائية المعدة للإنتاج*
*Final Preproduction Proto-Type *
*أمام هانجار مصنع حلوان للطائرات *
*مزودة بالمحرك المصري الجديد للطائرة لتعدي ضعفي سرعة الصوت *
*(البروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) ، وبدأت التجارب والإختبارات إعتبارا من نوفمبر 1969 *
*كما يمكن المفارنة ...مع الطائرة أدناه ، ورؤية التطوير في التصميم *
*وألفت النظر بالذات إلي مداخل الهواء في المقدمة ، التي عدلت ، لتتمكن *
*من مواجهة متطلبات المحرك، عند الطيران بما يزيد علي ضعف سرعة الصوت*













د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

[SIZE=×4]




[SIZE=×4]



[/size]
[SIZE=×4]



[/size]
[SIZE=×4]



[/size]
[SIZE=×4]



[/size]
[SIZE=×4]



[/size]
[SIZE=×4]



[/size]
[SIZE=×4]



[/size]
[SIZE=×4]المهندس النمساوي براندنر ، يقف أمام الحرك "الجديد" الذي صممه ويمكن الطائرة من تعدي ضعف سرعة الصوت ...[/size]
[SIZE=×4]وقد تم تعليق المحرك تحت جناح طائرة النقل السوفيتية من طراز أنتنوف 12 ، بدلا من أحد المحركات المروحية تحت [/size]
[SIZE=×4]الجناح الأيسر للطائرة .... ولقد إستمرت طلعة الطيران في ذلك اليوم ، خمسة ساعات متصلة ، طارت بها الطائرة بواسطة [/size]
[SIZE=×4]المحرك الجديد فقط .... ثم قررت قيادة القوات الجوية المصرية ، أن ترجع الطائرة للقاعدة في مصانع حلوان .... [/size]
[SIZE=×4]بعدما نجحت التجربة بشكل لم يكن متوقع ويري أدناه صورة تلك الطائرة أنتنوف ، حتي يمكننا تصور قوة المحرك المصري ، الذي[/size]
[SIZE=×4]تمكن علي تحمل ثقلها كاملا وتحمل طاقة الطيران بها لهذه المدة الطويلة [/size]
[SIZE=×4][/size]
[SIZE=×4]



[/size]
[SIZE=×4]



[/size]
[SIZE=×4][/size]
[SIZE=×4]د. يحي الشاعر[/size][/size]​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (21 ديسمبر 2009)

فيما يلي .... مـــفــــاجــــأة أخــــري ... تقلب المعلومات المتوافرة ... رأسا علي عقب ، بالنسبة لمجهودات المهندسين المصريين ....​
نشر الموضو التالي ، الأبن العزيز الأستاذ فوزي ، وهو أحد الشباب ، الذين أحترمهم وأعتز بهم ويشترك في في موقع "ساحات الطيران والتسليح العربي " ... حيث أتحمل هناك مسئولية إشرافية .... 



عندما قرأت الموضوع ... بدأت نبضات قلبي تتسارع ... وخفق قلبي .... لقد بدأوا البحث ، بعدما ، نشرت موضوعي هناك ، منذ فترة ... وكما تري ... كل ما نحتاجه ... هو "البحث" .... والمواصلة​
من أجل سمعة مهندسينا الذين يستحقوا كل إعتزاز وفخر ....​​ 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m.fawzy
> 
> [/size]
> _*مشروع مصرى قديم لطائرة ركاب يعود الى الستينات من لديه معلومات عنه فبرجاء افادتنا بها ...................*_
> ...







المصدر ​



http://4flying.com/showthread.php?t=40292​



د. يحي الشاعر​
​



​[/size][/size]​​ 

​


----------



## يحي الشاعر (21 ديسمبر 2009)

[SIZE=×4] ​
[/SIZE]

الصور والشرح التالي ، يهدف إلي زيادة المعرفة "لغير المهندسين الميكانيكيين وغير مهندسي الطيران" 
بالنسبة لكيفية عمل المحركات الحديثة *Turbofan Engine*
اللازمة للطائرة النفاثة وبالتالي تفهم "تعقيد وصعوبة" ‘نتاج هذه المحركات 
التي تمكن المهندسين المصريين من تحقيق تصنيعهم بنجاح
حتي تتمكن الطائرة حلوان 300 من تعدي سرعة الصوت ... ثم ضعف سرعة الصوتMach 2.2 أي ما يزيد علي 2400 كم في الساعة 
وبالتالي ، معرفة ، مدي أهمية المحافظة علي هذا التراث القومي 
ويعتمد في هذا الشرح ، علي الصور المتحركة الموجودة في موقع الفضاء 


 
علي الرابطة التالية​ 
http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/shortp.html​ 








المحرك التوربيني



تصنيعه



دورانه



عمله



تدفق الهواء والتصميم



درجات الحرارة أمام وفي داخل الموتور والناتجة عن عمله



قوة الضغط أمام وفي داخل الموتور والناتجة عن عمله ، لتدفع الطائرة وتحركها 
*NAME OF ENGINE*​

*DIAGRAM OF GAS TURBINE*​ 
*MAIN APPLICATION OF ENGINE*​ 






فيما يلي أهم قطع أجزائه 


Name the four main types of gas turbines (http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/trbtyp.html) demonstrated below and give their functions.
*JET ENGINE PARTS*​ 
*IMAGE OF PART*​ 
*PART FUNCTION*​ 
*Fan*​ 


 



*By-pass Duct*​ 




 





*Compressor*​ 


 
*Combustor*​ 


 




*Turbine*​ 


 

*Nozzle*​ 


 






د. يحي الشاعر​


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الـمـفـاجــأة ، لا زالت في مصر طائرتين حلوان 300 ، نطالب بالمحافظة عليهما كتراث قومي 
***
اوافقك اخي كاتب الموضوع بأنها مفاجأة من النوع الكبير ( في الشق الاول ) وهي ايضا صدمة ودهول لي من النوع الثقيل ( في شقها الثاني ) 
بدلا من ان تطالب اخي الكاتب الحبيب بأن ، نحافظ عليهم كتراث قومي ..يجدر بك بأن تطالب بان تعاد الحيـــــاة لمشروعها لاستكمالها وتطويرها وتحديثها ومواكبة ما توصل اليه الاخرين في هذا العلم ..هذا ما ينبغي عليك بان تطالب به .
ألا يكفيك خوفو وخفرع ومنقرع ؟
ألا تكفيك القرى الفرعونية القديم منها والحديث ؟
اخشى بأن يزيد عمر حلوان عن عمر الاهرامات وهي كما هي .


----------



## يحي الشاعر (24 ديسمبر 2009)

[align=right] 
لم يكن المصنع ... حلم ... أو تخطيط ، ولكنه حقيقة واضحة ...... 
أصدرت عنه الجريدة الألمانية العدد الخاص التالي بما يحتويه من 
صور نادرة ، توثق تراث قومي ...

يرجي الإنتباه إلي صور الطائرة وهي تطير ... وبعد هبوطها 
وإستعمالها للبراشوت ، حتي تقلل من سرعة الهبوط ... كما يري 
صورة "المحرك الجديد "300" للطائرة" .. والذي تصل قوته ، 
لتمكن الطائرة من تعدي ضعف سرعة الصوت .... كما يري 
"المحرك" معلقا تحت الجناح الأيسر لطائرة النقل الثقيلة "أنتنوف 12" 
والتي إستمر إختبار المحرك بها "لمدة خمسة ساعات طيران متواصلة" .... 
تم بعدها إستدعاء قيادة القوات الجوية للطائرة الثقيلة ... 
إثباتا لنجاح التجربة والصناعة المصرية المتقدمة



د. يحي الشاعر



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/align]


----------



## يحي الشاعر (5 يناير 2010)

* (البروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) المعد للإنتاج
مزود بالمحرك المصري الجديد للطائرة لتعدي ضعفي سرعة الصوت *


الطراز رقم 3 من الطائرة حلوان 300 ، وهو مزود بمحرك طراز E-300 من صنع مصري 
وصممه البروفيسور براندنر
المحرك ، صمم لتمكين الطائرة من الطيران بضعـفي سرعة الصوت 2،2 مــاك وقد تم إختبار 4 (أربعة) محركات منهم وما زال يوجد في المصانع الحربية ، 6 (ستة) محركات أخري صالحة للإستعمال الفوري 
وقد ساهم المهندس البورسعيدي مصطفي مصطفي عيدالوهاب في تطوير مضخة الوقود ، حتي يتمكن المحرك من إعطاء قوة الدفع اللازمة للوصول إلي هذه السرعة

، وبدأت التجارب والإختبارات (ا لبروتوتايب الثالث V3 ) إعتبارا من نوفمبر 1969 






د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## zamalkawi (9 يناير 2010)

في هذا الرابط تجدون معلومات عن الطائرة المعروضة في ألمانيا، الصفحة باللغة الإنجليزية
http://www.deutsches-museum.de/en/flugwerft/collections/jet-aircraft/ha-300/


----------



## يحي الشاعر (18 يناير 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> في هذا الرابط تجدون معلومات عن الطائرة المعروضة في ألمانيا، الصفحة باللغة الإنجليزية
> http://www.deutsches-museum.de/en/flugwerft/collections/jet-aircraft/ha-300/


 


إسرائيل منعت مصر من تطوير صواريخ متقدمة وإنتاج الطائرة المـصرية النفاثة حلوان 300 (



1234) 













د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (18 يناير 2010)

تعدت الطائرة سرعة الصوت بمحرك (صناعة مصرية) صمم من أجل تعدي ضعف سرعة الصوت وهو طراز (BRANDNER-E-300) ويوجد منه حتي الآن عشرة محركات في مصنع حلوان للطائرات ، تم إختبار 4 منهم ، ويوجدا أيضا في الطائرتين الموجودتين في حلوان كل من الطائرة HA-300-200-V3 و BRANDNER-E-300-HA300-200-V2 وكذلك والطائرةالهندية ماروت الموجودة أيضا في حلوان




د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (18 يناير 2010)

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (18 يناير 2010)

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## يحي الشاعر (21 يناير 2010)

د. يحي الشاعر


----------



## sherifgd (2 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمه جدا لكل المهتمين بعالم الطيران . تسلم الأيادى على هذا التأريخ و التوثيق لعمل مهندسين مصريين لهم كل التقدير على ما قدموه فى هذا المشروع حتى و إن لم يتم


----------



## waelg2001 (12 مارس 2010)

هل تعلم ان ه>ا هو كان بداية تصنيع الطائرة الفرنسية الميراج 3 ثم 4 ثم 5 ثم 2000 ثم 2000-5 ثم 2000-9 و مؤخرا الرافال


----------



## waelg2001 (12 مارس 2010)

الرافال


----------

